# finding where we belong



## misanthropicrustacian (Sep 17, 2016)

I began traveling the moment I got out of high school , partially for the reason I had a lot of traveler type friends , some of which I looked up to that got me interested in it, but mainly because I was depressed and wanted to meet people, I thought I might meet the love of my life on the road , I did meet many people though , some of which became some of my best Friends, on and off after the first time I would trytravel and go back to places I had lived before take breaks and hit the road again , each time advancing in the ways I would travel and spending longer trips in the road , I realized that in this lifetime I may never find someone to love but no matter where I go I can carry love with me, this was something easier said than done years ago for me being so pessimistic and more full of hate and disgust for the world , but as I get older It became easier for me to forget about what bad things are going on for me now and to understand that I can still Help noytonl myself but others by not succumbing to being negative cus nobody wants to see that and dhit could be way worse for me, idk what this rant is , honestly kind of a desperate silent cry for help I know life can hard for a lot of us subverts but id like to keep going and not give up and see what this life has for me , to anyone else who can relate , stay strong


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 17, 2016)

love and peace to all, may you find peace in your journey


----------



## zipty6425 (Sep 17, 2016)

I hear ya. I hope things are looking up for you these days. How old are you? What area are you in lately?


----------



## zipty6425 (Sep 17, 2016)

yupp


----------



## Kal (Oct 3, 2016)

Be safe on your travels. Travel on and be free.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Oct 4, 2016)

I'mUOTE="zipty6425, post: 210582, member: 16681"]I hear ya. I hope things are looking up for you these days. How old are you? What area are you in lately?[/QUOTE]
Im 27 and now I live in Escondido CA, working a dishwashing job and renting a room in a house, on break from traveling or something like that


----------

